# Toggle switch



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I need a toggle switch that will operate turnouts with a momentary hit and then remain on in a secondary position to run monitor lights (red and Green) on the control panel and signal lights at the same turnout on the layout. I've looked on line for such a thing but don't really know what you would call it.
Soooo does anybody know if such a switch exists?And where? Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'd need a DPDT center off and momentary both sides with snap relays wired into each side for the lights. The snap relays would hold the lights 'til the switch was thrown again.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Bob and that sounds just right to me. Now is there such an animal or do you know? I havn't found one yet. pete

I'm finding double throw with the secnd throw momentary. What I need is a triple throw with the third throw a momentary. Triple pole triple throw maybe?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I purchased the switches for my control panel off of EBay. It was the only location I could find them at a reasonable for the quantity I needed. Sadly the electronics stores (Radio Shack etc.) only carry toys and cell phones, very few parts if any at all.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Pete,
These look interesting.
http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can buy or make as tankist did here


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a bunch of Atlas Model 200 Snap Relays that I bought for a similar purpose.

Send me a PM, I'll make you a deal on some of those, they're perfect for synchronizing the lights. Then you just need a center off SPST switch for the actual switch activation.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Pete,
I have a bunch of toggle switches I will send you for free. I got them in a collection and would love to see them go to a good use. Just pm me your address again I do not have it saved


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

PM sent Joe. That's really nice of you and I appreciate it very much. I'll be needing quite a few for the blocks on the layout. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Jack C send Gunrunner a PM on the relays that he has. They look exactly like what we are looking for and the price is right. I'll get five from him and there are several more if you want some. They still need a toggle switch to activate them but if Joe's toggles will work on these relays I'll send you some. I don't know how many he has but sounds like there's enough for both of us. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sent Jack a PM, I have 10 more in the closet after you get 5.


----------

